# Star Wars Avatars for you guys!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well i have started playing with some photo editing software so here are some star wars avatars for Heresy Online! Please one per person  i will improve on them as i get used to this program.








































































































































Oh and for Boc


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Dear lord :shok:

Amazing stuff. Can I use Darth Nihilus for my avatar? That guy is the ultimate badass :grin:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> Dear lord :shok:
> 
> Amazing stuff. Can I use Darth Nihilus for my avatar? That guy is the ultimate badass :grin:


Sure, im working on the rest of the kotor chars as well but i got lazy and Revan is MINEEEEE :laugh:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Haha :laugh: I am very jealous of the Revan Avatar you have


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Sure, im working on the rest of the kotor chars as well but i got lazy and Revan is MINEEEEE :laugh:


'your' revan is yours, but doesnt stop me from making my own. in the first Kotor i always went dark side cuz i loved my robot calling me a meatbag XD

lmao


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> 'your' revan is yours, but doesnt stop me from making my own. in the first Kotor i always went dark side cuz i loved my robot calling me a meatbag XD
> 
> lmao


Um....He calls you Master even if your evil, HK-47 calls everyone else "meatbag" since Revan programed it in because he found it funny how it pissed off malak.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Um....He calls you Master even if your evil, HK-47 calls everyone else "meatbag" since Revan programed it in because he found it funny how it pissed off malak.


thats what i meant. im a true canadian, though my flag is green


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

damn pot heads go back to Columbia!!!!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> damn pot heads go back to Columbia!!!!


pfft, american living on canadian soil, are we.

edit: and for the record, Columbia is cocaine, not weed


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> pfft, american living on canadian soil, are we.
> 
> edit: and for the record, Columbia is cocaine, not weed


ya i was trying to get you give me some way to get you deported :grin:


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> ya i was trying to get you give me some way to get you deported :grin:


pfft, I am 100% true canadian, born here, raised here, and my skins as pale as it can get. stupid american posing as a canadian. lol.

Americans are the ones with their war on drugs and who insist that weed is a 'gateway drug' to the worse stuff.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> pfft, I am 100% true canadian, born here, raised here, and my skins as pale as it can get. stupid american posing as a canadian. lol.
> 
> Americans are the ones with their war on drugs and who insist that weed is a 'gateway drug' to the worse stuff.


In America Weed Smokes you i hear.

Also if anyone wants to use these avatars feel free


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

WTB Mandalorian?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Boc said:


> WTB Mandalorian?


When im back in 10 days i will have a few done for you.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> When im back in 10 days i will have a few done for you.


Sounds good, no rush!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Good I finished avatars of the following last night and wi upload them as soon as I vet home

-Mira
-mission vao
Darth Scion
Darth bane
Carth onasi
HK-47
fixed my own avatar 

And a few others

Oh and boc your getting a bad ass boba fett avatar


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Weird Canadians fighting over lil things. 
And where's the Princess Leiah??? Or the lady...forget her name, but it's Leiah's mother.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

arumichic said:


> Weird Canadians fighting over lil things.
> And where's the Princess Leiah??? Or the lady...forget her name, but it's Leiah's mother.


It's leia and padme. Both who are fail compared to Mira or Bastila.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

As you can probably already tell. I have a life, and am not a shut in geek, though I like to do geeky things. ;P


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

arumichic said:


> Weird Canadians fighting over lil things.
> And where's the Princess Leiah??? Or the lady...forget her name, but it's Leiah's mother.


both of them were... moot, compared to the women love lives you find in Kotor1 and 2, which would actually be in this game.

edit:

if you notice, he didnt put in Vader, or Chancellor Palpatine, or skywalker, etc. no one from the current movies, as they are not born yet!


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

arumichic said:


> As you can probably already tell. I have a life, and am not a shut in geek, though I like to do geeky things. ;P


Lies your a super shut in crazy nerd girl


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Sadly I have been for the past like 6months.  But before that, I was really social!~ You have NO idea.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Updated, Boc your avatar is done


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

can i use one


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

what one???????

Edit: Go ahead, any except the Boba Fett are fine, i made fett for BOC since he Requested it.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

thanks and i would like the mandalorian commando


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Switched to Jedi Exile avatar. I enjoyed KOTOR 2 the most, despite its story not being finished. Read over the design notes and such, and believe me, they had another Planescape, George Lucas just fucked it up. =(


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Masked Jackal said:


> Switched to Jedi Exile avatar. I enjoyed KOTOR 2 the most, despite its story not being finished. Read over the design notes and such, and believe me, they had another Planescape, George Lucas just fucked it up. =(


This is why I pray that someone comes up with the idea of remaking Kotor 2 (and bloody finish it as well :ireful2: ) for Xbox 360 al-la Halo: Anniversary


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Dawnstar said:


> This is why I pray that someone comes up with the idea of remaking Kotor 2 (and bloody finish it as well :ireful2: ) for Xbox 360 al-la Halo: Anniversary


Unlikely, but some people were making a remake for the PC version for free. Another reason to always buy PC. :so_happy:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Down Girls.......Old Republic will most likely show us what happend to the exile and Revan since HK-47 IS IN GAME!!! Not to mention he was last seen with the exile


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

HUH?! I have no idea what's going on. Maybe I should go watch all the movies at least. >.< And then MAYBE go read the books.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Got it and updated, yeaaaah boooooy


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Boc said:


> Got it and updated, yeaaaah boooooy


Your welcome. Now go bring me Khaine! And i don't want him alive! So Disintegration is OK!~


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

very awesome. Just saying, for the Fett thing its you're, not your... sorry to nag but its confusing


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

JAMOB said:


> very awesome. Just saying, for the Fett thing its you're, not your... sorry to nag but its confusing


Shut up! It's more amusing for him to have a stupid avatar.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Shut up! It's more amusing for him to have a stupid avatar.


Thats the point its BOC


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

I will flay your souls...

Also, Boc is simply short for Bociphus/Bocephus, my old WoW toons. Not BOC, not sure why people started writing that haha.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

eh whatever its still cool. oh just wondering show cooler, Boba or Jengo Fett? Opinions?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Boc said:


> I will flay your souls...
> 
> Also, Boc is simply short for Bociphus/Bocephus, my old WoW toons. Not BOC, not sure why people started writing that haha.


Because you are clearly Insane.


----------

